#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Petroleum Refining >  >  >  UOP MD Design Manual

## meloen55

Hi



I am looking for UOP's or Linde's MD Design Manual, for the design of multi downcomer distillation trays.

Please shareSee More: UOP MD Design Manual

----------


## tturit

what mena MD? I have some LINDE standard...but I don't know, what mean the MD...

----------


## iancujianu6

Please share what you have about Linde. MD means multidowncomer tray design.
Regards

----------


## meloen55

MD stands for "multi downcomer".

The MD tray is a distillation tray originally developed by Linde, and later on taken over by UOP. UOP later added some extra features to the tray, to increase the capacity even further, called ECMD trays (Extended Capacity Multi Downcomer).

I have seen several texts referring to the manual but I cannot find it.

Please share if you have it.

Thanks.

----------


## saverr

Dear tturit,
Please share Linde standards, if you have some.
Thanks for your help

----------


## mahdishahverdi

Dear tturit,

Could you please let me hve Linde standards?
m.shahverdi@gmail.com

Thank you in advance

----------


## akshit

Can you give me standard for pressure vessel design?
Thanks in advance

----------


## tturit

dear Akshit, whitch standard do you required?

----------


## varunsway

Please share with me linde & others UOP standard design for piping & PV. via email varunmultitex@gmail.com

----------


## mahdishahverdi

Dear tturit

Could you share the UOP standard for fired heaters? (m.shahverdi@gmail.com)

Thank you in advance

----------


## TARCIZIO CASTRO

dear friends,
Im looking for the following books:
1-Understanding and specifying process piping materials- Sharjeel Faiz
2-Pressure vessel design,guides and procedures - Ghader Ghanbari
Does anybody have them to share?

many thanks in advance

----------

